# A thread for The Winkler Family and the loss of there 16 mo. old, Levi :(



## heath-and-javens-mom

I am starting this thread for a DIS friend of mine(AKsunshine-Alicia), She and her family were in a car accident on October 9th and sadley there 16 month old son, Levi, was tradgicly killed. Her and her husband are both still in the hospital suffering from head injuries. They had just returned from Disney world the week prior..Where I had the oppertunity to meet and talk with them at a DIS meet at POP, a GLOW party. They are a wonderful family and I am happy to report that there 5 year old daughter only substaned minor injuries.  I pray that they fully recover from there injuries and can find the strength to go on after loosing such a precious baby. Please share your thoughts and prayers here on this thread......If you have already left a message for The winkler family in my TR, or her Tr please copy and paste it here.

Here is a picture of sweet baby Levi, with his sister Isabelle~~





And here is the artical I found online regarding the tradgic accident....allthough it says the parents were released from the hospital, they have since then been reattmited at a different hospital......

BOY DIES AFTER ACCIDENT
October 09, 2007 - The 16 month old boy involved in an accident Sunday afternoon in Jasper has died. Jasper Police tell WITZ News, Levi Winkler died shortly after 10am Monday at Kosair Children's Hospital. He suffered injuries in a two vehicle accident at State Road 56 and St. Charles Street. His mother, Alicia, 26, and his father, Matthew, 27, suffered injuries and were first taken to Memorial Hospital then LifeFlighted to University Hospital in Louisville. U of L Hospital officials tell WITZ News Alicia and Matthew Winkler were discharged from the hospital this (Tuesday) morning. Isabella Winkler, 5, suffered only minor injuries. Adam Beier, 18, of Jasper ran the red light at State Road 56 and St. Charles and collided with the driver's side of Winkler's vehicle. Beier suffered a leg injury and was also charged with Disregarding an automatic traffic signal.


----------



## Trentmom

*I didn;t even know you, but wanted to offer my deepest sympathy for yours and your family loss. I hope that God gives you strength to get thru this horrible tragedy, so you are able to go on and raise that beautiful daughter of yours.

God Bless *


----------



## Bill_Lin

Dear Alicia,

It looks like your family arrived at WDW just before we left.  I just read about your loss.  I am so sorry.  Tears and prayers and written words alone cannot express what we all feel for you and your family.  My wife lost a daughter in her second year of life to the cancer our daughter has.  She and I will pray for you and for Matt and Isabelle.

May God, Who holds the hearts of all in His Fatherly hands
Uphold what no human heart could do
May He Who weeps at the pain we bear
Convey His love to you

May love, in all who hold you dear
Overflow to comfort you
May you, who face a thing to large to see
Find grace to lead you through

May day which dawns
Where we feel should be no sun
Bring strength to do
What must be done

May you whose heart
Is full of love for Levi
Know that he is with you
Not only in the sky

For though the Father
Takes him to a world that's new
He leaves a part of him
To live with you

Amen


----------



## timandlesley

Dear Lord,
Please be with this family in their time of grief. We know that here on earth it is so difficult for us to put our minds around your reasons for taking our loved ones from us, especially at this age,  but we need to rest assured that you had a purpose in taking this Little Levi home to be with you Lord. I thank you for his life here on earth and the many blessings he has broght to his family and all of those blessed enough to know and love him. I pray for his sister as she deals with her parents in the hospital and the loss of her brother. I pray for the two parents as they heal from their injuries. Lord, please allow them to heal . Allow them to remember him fondly until the day comes they will meet him again in Heaven.  In your name we pray. Amen.

Lesley


----------



## Disneymommom

Lord God, source and destiny of our lives, in Your loving providence You gave us Levi to grow in wisdom, age, and grace. Now You have called him to Yourself. We grieve over the loss of one so young and struggle to understand Your purpose. Draw him to Yourself and give him full stature in Christ. May he stand with all the angels and saints, who know Your love and praise Your saving will. Amen.

My deepest sympathy in the tragic loss of your little boy. My heart breaks for you and though I don't know you, I feel your pain. Please know there are a lot of good people out here on the DIS who are here for you if you need them. 

God Bless you all in this time of sadness.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Alicia, 
I am so  sorry for your loss

I cannot find the words...but I wanted to let you know that our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. May God be with you and your family...

Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way

Jenni


----------



## DisneyMama629

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## mkluvsmickey

So sorry for your terrible loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.  May God give you the strength to get through each day, one day at a time.


----------



## tadamom

Sooooo sorry for your loss!  Your family is in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Dear Lord,
I lift this family up in to you in prayer, before your holy throne. Lord, our hearts are so burdened by this tragedy, and we know to look to you for solace. I ask that you be with Alicia and her husband, as they begin the process of recovering/recuperating from their injuries. I thank you that Isabella did not suffer injuries during this wreck. Lord, head injuries are often so baffling to us, and I pray that you will guide their doctors and medical teams. Let them see clearly and grant them wisdom that they may treat these injuries in the best of possible ways. Lord, I pray for quick and complete recoveries for these parents, as they have so much to live for, while raising Isabella. I ask that you hold them in the palm of your hand, and carry them through this grief, as they deal not only with their own physical injuries, but with the horrific pain they must surely feel with the loss of precious baby Levi. Lord, we can't even begin to fathom how good can come from this, but we can trust your word, which says that you can bring goodness out of all things, for those who love you. I ask that you be with Isabella, as she grieves her baby brother, and while her parents recover. May there be such an outpouring of love, support and generiousity, that every need this family has at this time, be met without delay. I ask all of this in the name of our Saviour, Jesus.  Amen.


----------



## livndisney

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I am so sorry for your loss.
My heart goes out to you and your family.

Cindee


----------



## twob4him

Dear Lord, I lift my voice to you, Oh Lord, because you are our Maker and our Creator and Sustainer. You have a design and a plan for each one of us. Yet in the aftermath of this great tragedy, we sit here weeping and praying for your strength, your Presence, your comfort. It it you, Oh Lord, we look toward and I pray for you to be with Levi's family until we can all be together again with you. I ask this in Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

Hey Alicia, I think of you many times throughout the day.....My heart is with you and Matt. I know its hard to have faith right now but this song has helped me threw some VERY hard times and I hope it can be somewhat of comfort to you somehow. God has a plan for each of us and i know that sometimes its so hard to understand why he does what he does but There is a reason. My heart is breaking for you, however I know that god has something very special in store for you and your family. ((HUGS))

Please click on the link to hear the song and see the video. XOXOXO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWo-mI98GFA


----------



## Tanya90210

Alicia, 

My heart aches for you, matt and Isabelle.... You are in my thoughts and prayers! If you need anything at all please feel free to email me or call if need be... Farrah has the #.... I pray God helps you and matt in your healing. 


I found a poem today that I wanted to add...

Precious Son
by Joy Curnutt
God, I know you gave your precious Son
To give us life with You.
But I didnt want my son to leave,
Cause he was precious too.
We all are precious in your eyes
And all to you return.
I know my son will not come back,
And I still have much to learn.
Our time on earth is for learning,
And when our lessons are through,
Our spirit chooses the time we leave,
And we come back to you.
My precious son is with you,
And there will be a day,
That I too will leave this earthly place,
And you will light my way.
I know your arms will be open,
And I will have a smile,
To see my God and precious son,
I will then become Your child.




Love ya girl! 
Tanya


----------



## blossombrd

Alicia,

My heart sank when I heard of your tragedy.  May God watch over Levi, such a beautiful child.  May He provide strength to you, Matt, Isabelle and your family in the days to come.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.    

Linda


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

*Beautiful poem Tanya! I was just working on getting that link in my last post- a insperational song...I think of her hourly....I hope shes doing okay, I may try to call her tommrrow mid morning- Ill let you know if I hear anything​*!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Lord Jesus, our Brother and our Saviour,
welcome Levi into paradise.
Let him be with You in Your kingdom
and share for ever in the heavenly banquet,
where you are Lord for ever and ever.




Lord, whose ways are beyond understanding,
listen to the prayers of your faithful people:
that those weighed down by grief
at the loss of this little child
may we find reassurance in your infinite goodness.
We ask this through Christ our Lord.
Amen.



I am home in Heaven,dear ones; Oh, so happy and so
bright! There is perfect joy and beauty in this everlasting
light.


----------



## princessreilly

Although I didn't know you, my children are the same age. I will keep you in my prayers and pray the Lord will give peace somehow through this situation.  God rest little Levi's soul. He is in a better place now. I can't even imagine what you must be going through.  You will definately be in my prayers...May God give you strength.
Love in Christ-- 
http://www.gospelmusicnet.com/page4_html/real4/ground.ram
This is a song that a friend of mine wrote about his daughter that passed away.


----------



## rentayenta

Alicia, I cannot imagine the heartache you and your family are going through. I cannot add anything that has not been said. My heart breaks for you and my prayers are with you. May you find the strength to carry on and find reason in this tragedy.


----------



## dreamin in pa

Alicia, Matthew, and Isabella, my entire family's heart goes out to you during this unimaginable time.  May God walk with you hand in hand through this.  You will be our prayers.


----------



## teresajoy

Alicia, I am so very sorry. My heart is just breaking for you and your family. I always enjoyed seeing your posts on the Dis boutique clothing board. Your beautiful daughter and beautiful front yard!  I can not even begin to imagine what you are going through right now, but know that my entire family is praying for you and your family.


----------



## eeyore45

Just joining the circle, holding hands, lifting you all up in prayer - the loss of a child is too great to understand alone - may you find comfort and peace - my heart goes out to you and your family... 

Dear Lord, when two or more ask in your name - I believe you also feel the pain of loss, feel our hearts grieving - may your peace envelope all of us as we gather together to try and understand the loss of such a precious life - hear our prayer... 

Alicia, I hope you can find a compassionate group to hear your grief, to express your pain, to vent your loss... you are not alone... ever


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

to read this news on Pregnancy and infant loss remembrance day is even more tragic. I am so VERY sorry to hear this news. I do not know you personally but you are in my prayers. I too lost a son, but in a different way. I pray you are healed physically. Emotionally it will take a much longer time. Please know you are in my prayers and will continue to be. 
SIncerely
Lori


----------



## tnmom25

I know there is nothing we can say to ease your pain.  I just pray that you allow God to help you find peace and strength to remain the great parents you are for your dd and help her as well.  I can't hold back my tears, so I can only imagine the flood from yours.  God Bless you all


----------



## my*2*angels

I wanted to say that you and your family are in our prayers.  I do not know you but as a parent know the considreable amount of pain you must be in.  Know that God is with you and lean on him for comfort.  We are thinking of and praying for your family!

Love,
Mindy


----------



## KathyRN137

Alicia, Matthew, Isabella, and all your family,


I am praying that our Lord gives you strength and healing grace. 


Kathy


----------



## LeeLee2U

Alicia,
I just wanted to know that I am uplifting you to God in prayer.   I pray that He will wrap his loving arms around all of you and fill your hearts, minds and souls with his peace and comforting presence.  Asking for His healing virtue to cover you and heal ya'lls injuries and that the peace that passes understanding will reside with you.  
 
Leah


----------



## snubie

Winkler Family,

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very difficult time.  May you feel peace knowing that Levi will always be with you and watching over you.

Nubile Family


----------



## majicintheair

Families are eternal and one day everyone will be reunited. May God give you strength.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am so sorry to hear about your injuries and the loss of your son. 

Please accept my condolances. I can't imagine any loss greater than that of a child.

Prayers and Pixie Dust for you and your family.
Comfort and love one another.


----------



## keliblue

My Dear Friends,

I was blessed with meeting your wonderful family, for that... I thank you very much    I know you.. I love you.. I hurt with you.  Please know that you are in my every waking thought and prayer..

If i can do ANYTHING..

keliblue & family


----------



## disneykibbes5

I cannot think of the words to say. I just wanted to let you know that you and you family are in my thoughts and prayers. My God be with you and help you through this extremely hard time.


----------



## kimis

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Words can't express my thoughts enough!  You all are in my prayers and will be for a long time.


----------



## RadioFanatic

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Pls know that you and your family are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## mytwotinks

I had trouble sleeping last night and while I was sitting there in the middle of the night, I knew that the only thing I could do to help was offer up prayers for your family.  There are no words that can take away any pain, but I do hope all of our prayers are allowing you even the tiniest bit of comfort.


----------



## eeyore3847

My god help you through this time. No words can express your loss. Just know he is in gods hands now and he is your families angel. 

Lori


----------



## TSNCS

I don't even know you, but as I think of you and your loss, I can't help but feel your sadness.  I know that the Lord will comfort you and your family.  Know that my family will pray for you, and that your pain will be lessened with the knowledge your son is now in the hands of the Father.  

"I will praise you in this storm, and I will lift my hands, for I know who you are, no matter where I am.  And every tear I've cried, you hold in your hand, you've never left my side, for thought my heart is torn, I will praise you in this storm. 

I lift my eyes into the hills, where does my help come from? My help comes from the Lord, maker of heaven and earth."
                                                  Casting Crowns.

This song has been a comfort to me during a recent family tragedy, so I hope that you will get a measure of comfort, as well.

God Bless You, and keep you.......

Tiffani


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

TSNCS said:


> "I will praise you in this storm, and I will lift my hands, for I know who you are, no matter where I am.  And every tear I've cried, you hold in your hand, you've never left my side, for thought my heart is torn, I will praise you in this storm.
> 
> I lift my eyes into the hills, where does my help come from? My help comes from the Lord, maker of heaven and earth."
> Casting Crowns.
> 
> This song has been a comfort to me during a recent family tragedy, so I hope that you will get a measure of comfort, as well.
> 
> God Bless You, and keep you.......
> 
> Tiffani



Here is the link again for a video of that song...I posted that earlier, It has been much comfort to me during hard times in my life as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWo-mI98GFA


----------



## bsusanmb

Father God, we thank you for our many blessings. I forget, Father, how precious each day is until I hear of someone losing a child...I don't know why and it isn't for me to question, for You are all knowing. I know that your promise if that we will live forever and will be whole again. My faith tells me that little Levi is in Jesus's arms, and He is smiling into his previous little face.
I cannot imagine, Father, the pain this family is feeling and the grief of losing a beloved child...I don't even know this child or family personally, but I feel a sense of loss and I am asking that you ease this family's pain. Father, you are a loving God who knows our needs, knows our pain. Please be with this family and let them know that your people love them, that we are in prayer for them and we care. Father, please search their hearts and meet them where they are...I pray that each day the pain will ease, and Father if there is something that you would ask of us, please show us what you ask so that we may be faithful to You and to your people. Father we thank you for this beautiful child and the memories that you provided for this family. I thank you for all of us on this message board who are there to comfort one another in our times of need. In Jesus name, Amen.

My prayers and thoughts are with you. I don't really know what more I can do, but if I can do anything at all, please let me know. My heart goes out to you.   Susan


----------



## Poohbear67

I know we have never met but we are family through and through god keep you and yours in his hands and heart throught this ordeal and always know that you have family here that you will be able to lean on when the time comes. 

God Bless your little boy and he is now an angel watching over you and your family please know this is true.


----------



## disneyfanforlife

You are in my prayers. Though I didn't know you i just wanted to send you my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## minnieandme

Lord, 

I ask that you watch over the Winkler family as they endure the loss of their son Levi. May you give them all the comfort and strength they need during this time of loss. Although we may not understand why this tragedy happened, Lord we thank you for allowing this family to watch over one of your angels during the short time he was here on earth. May Alicia and Matt make a speedy recovery for their injuries. I ask that you place your healing power in the hands of the doctors that are around them. Lord, I ask that you give strength and comfort to Isabelle as this is a tough time for her as well. In Jesus precious name I pray, Amen.


----------



## UtahMama

Hi Alicia- I was at the GLOW party and met you briefly. 
My heart aches for your loss as does the hearts of all the DIS-mamas.

I know words offer little comfort at this time, but I hope the collective DIS family love gives you a little strength, and makes you feel a little warmth. We're here for you and offer a huge shoulder to cry on if you need it.   

God bless you and your family!


----------



## connie1042

I want you to know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Our family also lost our son in a car accident. It has been 16 years, but seems like yesterday. The pain gets better, but there is always that ache in your heart.  Do want you feel you need to do at this time. Everyone has a different way to deal with their loss.  Hope the sun will shine on you and your family soon.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, I was at the GLOW party as well and it is so hard to hear  how your life has changed since that wonderful evening.  

Words cannot express my emotions nor can they salve your broken heart.  I hope knowing that you are surrounded by those who care about you and yours and are  here if there is anything we can do will help you to get through the days ahead until the happy memories will help heal a small amount of the loss.

 Slightly Goofy/Linda/Mom and Grandma


----------



## monymony3471

My thoughts and prayers will be with you.  I am very sorry for your loss.  I hope that one day you will find the strength to make peace with this tragedy.  

Monica


----------



## Maria395712

I didn't get to meet anyone as i missed the glow party 

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family I am so sorry for your loss.
 I lost my  5 year old son  24 years ago on sept 7. I was also 26 at the time. your son will remain forever in your heart and never be forgotton. 
God Bless you and your family
maria


----------



## LisaNJ25

Alicia and Matt,

I am so sorry for your loss.

Is there a memorial fund set up to help with expenses?


----------



## aimeeg

A friend of mine passed this thread along to me. 

Even though I do not know the Winkeler Family I wanted to offer my condolences. I have two small childeren as well and just the thought of losing one of them brings me to tears. I am so sorry that your family is going through this. I wanted you to know that you are in my families thoughts and prayers during this time.


----------



## sunlover13

Alicia and family - 

We did not get a chance to meet at the Glow party.  However, I remember seeing pictures of your beautiful children.  I'm so sorry for your loss.   I can't imagine what you are going through losing a child.  Know that everyone is thinking about you & praying for your family.   I'm including a poem I came across:

*Daddy, please don't look so sad, 
Mama please don't cry~
"Cause I am in the arms of Jesus 
and He sings me lullabies."
Please, try not to question God, 
Don't think he is unkind
Don't think He sent me to you, 
and then He changed his mind.
You see, I am a special child,
and I'm needed up above
I'm the special gift you gave Him,
the product of your love.
I'll always be there with you 
and watch the sky at night, 
Find the brightest star that's gleaming,
That's my halo's brilliant light.
You'll see me in the morning frost,
that mists your window pane.
That's me in the summer showers, 
I'll be dancing in the rain.
When you feel a little breeze, 
from a gentle wind that blows
That's me, I'll be there, 
planting a kiss on your nose.
When you see a child playing, 
and your heart feels a little tug,
That's me, I'll be there,
giving your heart a hug.
So Daddy, please don't look so sad,
Mama don't your cry.
I'm in the arms of Jesus
and He sings me lullabies*.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*I'm so sorry for your loss.   Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  *


----------



## Tink901

I'm sorry to hear of your loss - your family will be in my prayers!


----------



## spongemommie05

I am so sorry for your loss ! Your family will be in my prayers.  may you find the strenghth you need in this devasting time .


----------



## Crazy Mother of Two

Alicia, 
I know you don't know me but I want to take the time to let you know that I am deeply sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine the pain you and your family are feeling. 
Now is the time to be strong for your daughter. She needs you and your husband, as you need her, to help you through this tragedy. 

Let Go Let God

Valerie


----------



## punkin413

to alicia and family.....

i don't know you DIS or otherwise but you and your family are in my prayers.  i'm so sorry to hear of your loss....may god be with you and your family.  i pray for your quick recovery.  i don't know what words to say to comfort you in your loss.....just know that you and your family will be in a lot of people's thoughts and prayers in the coming months.


----------



## HeatherSue

I remember your beautiful creations and even more beautiful children from the disboutique thread.  

l can't imagine what you and your family must be going through right now.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  I'm so very sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## geetey

Dear Winkler Family, 
As I learn about your tragedy, I am overwhelmed with sorrow and tears.  I can't even begin to imagine the pain and heartache you are experiencing.  While I know it is insufficient, I can't help but offer my heartfelt prayers for your family.  May you feel the warmth of the prayers that envelope your family.  You will be in my daily thoughts and prayers.  
With deepest sympathy,


----------



## lemondog

Alicia, Matt and family:

I am so terribly sorry for your tragic loss. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you are experiencing right now. My pastor, who ironically we buried just today, used to read this poem at every funeral, and it has never failed to touch me:

_I want no rites in a gloom-filled room
Why cry for a soul set free?
Miss me a little, but not too long
And not with your head bowed low.
Remember the love we once shared--
Miss me, but let me go.

For this is a journey we all must take
And each must go alone
It's all a part of the Maker's plan,
A step on the road to home.
When you are lonely and sick at heart
Go to the friends we know
And bury your sorrows in doing
good deeds--
Miss me, but let me go._

And for little Levi, our traditional Catholic song of farewell...

_May the choirs of angels come to greet you.
May they speed you to paradise.
May the Lord enfold you in his mercy.
May you find eternal life.  _


----------



## Deesknee

prayers for peace, comfort, & quick healing in all regards.


----------



## jessica52877

Prayers and Hugs!

I will pray that god gives you the strength to carry on, little Levi is watching over you now.


----------



## Princess April

Winkler Family,
God bless you and your family in this time of sorrow. My families thoughts and prayers are with all of you....  
One day all of us will join together in the arms of our Heavenly Father... just hold that in your heart.

Hugs and lot's of love,
April


----------



## boysmom5150

May God give you the strength and serenity to get you through this horrific tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of need.
May God Bless You all.
Theresa


----------



## ANTSS2001

praying for you and your love ones...  I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## disneymommieof2

So sorry to hear of your accident and loss of your precious baby boy. Know your family is in all our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Glendamax

Thanks Farrah for starting this thread! I'm so sorry about what happened, and will be sure to include them in prayers.


----------



## KimAshton

Alicia and family, 

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Please remember that the members of the DIS are here for you.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I remember your beautiful children from the Disboutique thread.  I also have a young son and can't imagine what you must be going through.  My prayers are with you and your family.

Chantell


----------



## aldisneygrl

I can't imagine the sense of loss and grief you must feel at this time.  Know that the Lord will help you bear all of your burdens.  Cast your sadness and pain on him, and he will help you.  I will continue to pray for you and your husband to have a full recovery, and will pray that you, your husband, and your daughter will heal from this pain.


----------



## Disneyolic

I join in everyone here in saying what a tragedy this is and words cannot even begin express how sorry I am for you and your family. I pray you will recover from your injuries and start the long trip in recovering mentally in the loss of your son Levi. May you give each other strength and I hope all your family, friends and acquaintances here on the DISboards may help in your time of need.


----------



## DisneyAprilFool

I am so so sorry...

I'm not sure if this was posted, but this poem helped me get through the initial loss of my own child...

I Only Wanted You

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

- Author Unknown


----------



## bentleygirl22

Alicia,
We so terribly sorry for your tragic loss. As i sit here in tears, I want you to know your family is in our thoughts and prayers . please give Isabelle a hug from Alexis , Alexis still talks about her friend at disney , we are here if you need anything sweetie !!
Amanda, Jason, James & Alexis


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

Hi guys,'
   I just got off the phone with Alicia, she and Matt are out of the hospital and staying with family- they cant yet bear to go home to where Levis room is. They arranged services today for little Levi, Viewing is Thursday and the funeral will be held Friday morning. She suprises me again with how well she is holding up---on the outside anyway, she is doing wonderful with everything, says she has her moments of breakdowns but thats to be expected. She also said  that Matt is having a pretty hard time with the loss and is just very angry right now. He was ordered by the doctor to sleep with his head up streight (somethig to do with brain fluid) and he is having a hard time doing so...so not much sleep for him

Again, she says thank you to EVERYONE who has left her a message and prayed for her and the family, she hopes to be online sometime this week, but cannot be sure.

Please continue to pray for this wonderful family!
Farrah


----------



## karenTX

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## keliblue

Thank you so much  for the update Farrah..


----------



## Tanya90210

Thanks for the update Farrah....


----------



## safetymom

I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## TravelinGal

I know that words will not really help at this time, so I will lift you and your family up in prayer.  May you be able to find the Peace that surpasses all understanding, through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## dismom9761

I have not posted here yet because I wasn't sure what to say...your family is in my prayers...


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

I have had a lot of people PM me and ask about a possable memorial fund....I spoke with Alicia about this and she said she is not sure what she wants to do yet, she would like to start a fund (charity) for head trama research(in Levis name), but that if I wanted to try and set up a memorial thats what the money would go to. I called her bank and they do not do memorials , so I spoke with my bank and they said they could set one up but it would have to be set up by a family member~ thats understandable, however Im sure They are all to busy to set up one right now. So I am guessing the best bet is........ if you would like to send money to Matt and Alicia that you PM me and I will give you there direct address, then you could send them a check or money order.  If you have any other suggestions please feel free to post.

Farrah


----------



## dismom9761

heath-and-javens-mom said:


> I have had a lot of people PM me and ask about a possable memorial fund....I spoke with Alicia about this and she said she is not sure what she wants to do yet, she would like to start a fund (charity) for head trama research(in Levis name), but that if I wanted to try and set up a memorial thats what the money would go to. I called her bank and they do not do memorials , so I spoke with my bank and they said they could set one up but it would have to be set up by a family member~ thats understandable, however Im sure They are all to busy to set up one right now. So I am guessing the best bet is........ if you would like to send money to Matt and Alicia that you PM me and I will give you there direct address, then you could send them a check or money order.  If you have any other suggestions please feel free to post.
> 
> Farrah



Thanks,Farrah.


----------



## aldisneygrl

heath-and-javens-mom said:


> I have had a lot of people PM me and ask about a possable memorial fund....I spoke with Alicia about this and she said she is not sure what she wants to do yet, she would like to start a fund (charity) for head trama research(in Levis name), but that if I wanted to try and set up a memorial thats what the money would go to. I called her bank and they do not do memorials , so I spoke with my bank and they said they could set one up but it would have to be set up by a family member~ thats understandable, however Im sure They are all to busy to set up one right now. So I am guessing the best bet is........ if you would like to send money to Matt and Alicia that you PM me and I will give you there direct address, then you could send them a check or money order.  If you have any other suggestions please feel free to post.
> 
> Farrah



When Mumbling Jumba (Michael) from the WPASADI thread passed away, they collected money to buy a star in Michael's name.  Then his wife got the actual coordinates of Mike's star.  lovetoscrap was one of the one's who was in charge of collecting the money, so it might be something to consider.  There would be a star named for Levi.


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! OMG! I am sooooo touched by your well-wishes and prayers for our fmily. Matt and I sat here reading through your words and found ourselves crying over many of your kind words. Right now, gettting through this seems impossible, but I know Levi is happy. It hurts so bad, though. I didn't really get to say goodbye, my head was still pretty messed up, but I managed to curl up beside him as they removed the machines. It just hurts...I can';t even explain. I just want my baby back......

It isn't fair...I am trying to hang on, I really am. 


Thank you, Farrah, for starting this and for keeping evryone updated. 'll try to checkin, but I'm not xure how often I'll get over. ust bear with me...Please.


Thank you for all of your love and support.


----------



## Tanya90210

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! OMG! I am sooooo touched by your well-wishes and prayers for our fmily. Matt and I sat here reading through your words and found ourselves crying over many of your kind words. Right now, gettting through this seems impossible, but I know Levi is happy. It hurts so bad, though. I didn't really get to say goodbye, my head was still pretty messed up, but I managed to curl up beside him as they removed the machines. It just hurts...I can';t even explain. I just want my baby back......
> 
> It isn't fair...I am trying to hang on, I really am.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Farrah, for starting this and for keeping evryone updated. 'll try to checkin, but I'm not xure how often I'll get over. ust bear with me...Please.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your love and support.


 
Not sure what to say... but we love ya girl.... if you need anything.. even if it's just an ear to listen... just says so.... My heart goes out to you and your family...


----------



## thunderbird1

Alicia, Matt and Isabelle: Although we only met for a moment at Epcot (thanks to your doggedly chasing me down), I feel so privileged to have met your family, and especially little Levi. There are no words--just know that our thoughts and prayers are with you at this unimaginably difficult time.


----------



## WDWBetsy

Alicia, Matt & Isabelle,

You and your family are in my prayers. May your precious memories of sweet Levi bring you comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## MommaPooh217

Alicia and family, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family during you time of grief. God Bless and keep you.

Blessed Be,
Tina


----------



## design_mom

I cannot imagine what you must be going through and I will pray for strength for you and your family. Wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## dismom9761

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! OMG! I am sooooo touched by your well-wishes and prayers for our fmily. Matt and I sat here reading through your words and found ourselves crying over many of your kind words. Right now, gettting through this seems impossible, but I know Levi is happy. It hurts so bad, though. I didn't really get to say goodbye, my head was still pretty messed up, but I managed to curl up beside him as they removed the machines. It just hurts...I can';t even explain. I just want my baby back......
> 
> It isn't fair...I am trying to hang on, I really am.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Farrah, for starting this and for keeping evryone updated. 'll try to checkin, but I'm not xure how often I'll get over. ust bear with me...Please.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your love and support.



 I still don't have the right words but know that I will be praying for you daily.


----------



## SwansLoveDisney

Alicia, Matt, and Isabelle,

I lost 2 of my brothers in tragic accidents when I was younger.  I know the road your family has unwillingly begun to travel all to well and I will pray for you.  Time is the only thing that will ease your pain, so I will pray that the coming months pass quickly.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, no one expects you to do anything except for what you feel you need to do for yourself and your family.

Just know that you are surrounded by friends and family who care and are here to listen, hug, pray or all.

 Slightly Goofy (who is crying for you and your loss)


----------



## princess-rn

Alicia, 
My thoughts and most importantly my prayers are with you and your family.  May God place his loving arms around all of you and help you heal physically and mentally.  Your special angel will always be watching over all of you.  

God Bless!


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! OMG! I am sooooo touched by your well-wishes and prayers for our fmily. Matt and I sat here reading through your words and found ourselves crying over many of your kind words. Right now, gettting through this seems impossible, but I know Levi is happy. It hurts so bad, though. I didn't really get to say goodbye, my head was still pretty messed up, but I managed to curl up beside him as they removed the machines. It just hurts...I can';t even explain. I just want my baby back......
> 
> It isn't fair...I am trying to hang on, I really am.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Farrah, for starting this and for keeping evryone updated. 'll try to checkin, but I'm not xure how often I'll get over. ust bear with me...Please.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your love and support.




Oh Honey your so very welcome....I wish I had thought of starting this thread on the first day because so many prayers are spread out all over DIS that you may not find some of them.

I cant imagine what you went threw, and will continue to go threw, as you try to go on without having Levi in your lives...Just know that We are here for you and that Levi is your gaurdian angel and will be watching over you and yours. As hard as it may be try to forgive god...he must have a plan, and you will meet up with little Levi in gods house someday. I have always tryed to think of my children as a loan...they are not REALLY mine, They are gods and he let me barrow them...HE will take them back when he wants them, because they are/were his children before they were ours. I know that no words can comfort you rightnow but I hope that you know there is light at the end of the tunnel, and as time progresses it will get easier for you to move on with you, Matt and Isabelles lives-It will take some time but I know you, and I know you are a strong woman and will stay strong for Isabelle. I also know the Levi will always be in your thoughts and that he will never be replaced or forgot about. I admire you for finding the ability to continue caring for your husband and your daughter during this hard time.
   If you need anything, ANYTHING at all..Im just a phone call away. I can be there in a hour!!  Love you sweetie!!! Hang in there Okay.


----------



## jenna

Dear Alicia, Matt, and Isabelle,

Words cannot express the sadness I feel for you and your family at this tragic time.  May you continue to heal physically and emotionally.  You and your angel, Levi, are in my thoughts and prayers!

 Jenna


----------



## dee47

Alicia, Matt, and Isabelle -- You are in my thoughts and prayers. I have thought of you daily since this thread began. I hope you draw strength from the love that surrounds you here. Though we can't be with you in person, our hearts are with you.


----------



## JunieJay

How heartbreaking.   I'll keep this family in my prayers.


----------



## mom24diskidz

Farrah,
Prayers to your friend and her family from us in Pa..What a beautiful child,Levi is...He is looking down on his family from heaven..


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I am so saddened to read this today....hugs to this family and prayers that their daughter continues to do well and that they can together cope with the loss of their sweet Levi.....


----------



## CarolAnnC

My deepest sympathies to you - I am so sorry to hear of this tragic loss.


----------



## amyhughes

Alicia, Matt, and Isabelle,

Words cannot convey the sorrow I feel for you and the loss of your precious boy.  All I can say as comfort is this, your family will be in my thoughts and prayers throughout my days.  Everytime I hug my children I will hold them a bit tighter and hold them a bit longer.  

I pray that any words or comforts that we can provide help ease your pain at  your son's passing.  God bless your family and may you feel his presence in the coming time.  That he will hold you up when you feel you cannot stand. That he will comfort you when no one else is there, and he will help your family come together even more in this time.

Truly I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bsusanmb

My dear Alicea,

My head aches for you, dear.   I have had that feeling that I just didn't know if i could make it one more day when my daughter was missing and feared dead.  I only had one thing that belonged to her and I would hold it an cry into it until I couldn't cry anymore...and then another day and the same thing again.  And that is what hurts so much knowing that a young mom and dad and child are going through this pain and suffering.  I think of you every day and wish I could do something for you.  

Bless your heart, curling up next to your baby at the most tender moment as he walked with the angels...God bless you, and I will continue to pray for you and your family.  One thing is for sure, I don't take the days on this earth for granted since reading your words.  

Lovingly,
Susan


----------



## bsusanmb

I was just thinking of my friend and what she did that helped her.  She and I had babies the same age...at 16 mo her baby ran onto the road at dusk and was run down by a tractor trailer.  After some time, she continued to write in his baby book, writing letters to him.  Each birthday she would have a little party for him with her children.  And he was always remembered in all of their family activities.  I so admired her for her strength and how she dealt with her grief and loss.  Perhaps this isn't a good idea for everyone, but it helped her to keep her son close, and to honor him.  His name is Oliver and he would be 29.  

God bless you, 
Susan


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

Just stopping in to show some more love for your family. I did find the obituaries section you had mentioned and I am adding a link-- I know you wont mind as I am sure that you want to show Levi off to all the DIS....just as I would my own children.

Link to Obituary
http://obits.courierpress.com/CourierPress/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=96305654

I will see you tommrrow honey, I hope you are holding up okay. Dane said you sounded good when he spoke with you earlier today. Hugs for You, Matt and Isabelle!


----------



## DisneyMomFanatic

I am so sorry for your loss.  I have only my prayers and thoughts to give to all of you.  Just know that even we who have never met you or only met you once feel such sympathy for you.  Lean on your faith and your family and friends.  Let your feeling out and don't hold it in.  Be able to show that precious daughter of yours that it is ok to let your emotions show.  That will help the healing start.  God bless you and your family help you get to the point that remembering your lovely new angel doesn't make you cry, but smile.


----------



## mebrm

just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss and I'll be praying for your family


----------



## pooch

I cannot begin to imagine the pain you are going through.  I will have Masses said for the soul of your precious Levi.  Know that EVERYONE is with you in thoughts and prayer.

Gail and family


----------



## aldisneygrl

Alicia,

I don't know you, and only found out about you through this tragedy, but I wanted you to know that I will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow.  I know it will probably be one of the roughest days of your life.  Please take some comfort in knowing that there are people out here praying for you and your family.  

Allie


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

DH and I just returned home from Baby Levis "viewing"...I am happy to say that Matt and Alicia are holding up well. They are both still suffering some injuries, Alicia still has double vision, and Matt had a neck brace on and had to use a walker(didnt get alot of time to find out what was going on with him because it was soo busy). Seeing baby Levi in his casket had to be one of the sadest points so far in my life...I still just cant imagine the pain of loosing a child. There was a dvd playing of pictures of Levi....It started out with pics of him at birth and progressed up to the disney trip- definitly a tear jerker. She also had a DVD of video clips of Levi and that was sad to watch-- He was such a fun, happy little guy 

Anyhow, I delivered the YOMD Mickey, and after Alicia put it in the casket with him I just knew that was where Mickey belonged. I know Levi is in a better place where there are lots of fun "mickey mouse" things he can play with. 

We also had a plaque made up for Alicia and Matt that had the poem that she liked on it--Im sure youv seen it on this thread,,,starts with "daddy please dont be so sad"...you know the one Im speaking of im sure. So we gave that to them and only stayed a little while cause I didnt want to take up to much of her time, she had a lot of family there....so we headed back home....It was about a 2 hour drive there and 2 hours back but I wouldnt have missed it for the world!

Alicia-- you are in my thoughts all the time and if you need anything just call....If you need to get away you guys are more than welcome to come up and vist anytime! Great job tonite for keeping it all together.....I dont know that I could have done as well as you did. ((HUGS)) XOXO
Farrah


----------



## dismom9761

Thanks for the update, Farrah. 

Alicia,


----------



## Tanya90210

Farrah, Thank you so much for the update.... I continue to keep the winkler family in my prayers.... always


----------



## Glendamax

Farrah, I'm so glad you had a chance to be there. I'm sure it was a great comfort to them. Thanks for taking the time to go.
- GmaX


----------



## annie1995

Alicia, I am so very sorry for your loss.  I cannot imagine the pain you and Matt are going through. Your family has been in my prayers since this tragedy began, but Today I will be sending extra prayers your way, as I know this will be a very difficult day to get through.


----------



## frdeb1999

Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Wish you all nothing but the best.


----------



## hlrababy

I am so sorry about your loss!!! I will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## jeekosmom

I am so sorry for your loss.  My heart is broken for you and your family.  I can't imagine the pain and heartache you are going through.  May your baby angel watch over you forever.  

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sunlover13

Thanks for the update Farrah.  I'm glad you could be there for Alicia, Matt, and family.  Please let us know if they setup any kind of fund in Levi's name or anything to go to head trauma research.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Farrah, you are such a special person to do that for Alicia and family.   I am sure that it gave me a small measure of comfort, which is the  most anyone could give at this terrible time.

I had so wished to be able to be there also.  

Alicia and family, I hope that the services and the company of friends and family were comforting.  Sharing happiness doubles it and sharing tragedy divides it, even a bit.  

My heart aches.  We had friends and neighbors who lost their child in a similar way and they have made it a mission to collect money for playgrounds in the area.  I hope you can find something that will help you through this tragedy.

Much love and hugs, SG/Linda


----------



## Disneybren

Alicia- words can not posisibly tell you how sad I am for you and your family.
My prayers are with you. I am so fortunate that we were able to meet in September and share a little magic. Even if it was just going in and out of our rooms. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you!


----------



## MeMom

I certainly can't say anything any more than anyone else has, nor any better that kindakrazy did in that prayer.  I only wanted to add my name to the list of those who are thinking of you at this most difficult time.  You are in the prayers of so many good people, and you will continue to be in the days ahead.  Let us know if there is anything we can do to lighten your load or to help in any way.  Thanks, heath and javens mom, for keeping us posted and for being there for the family.  You represent the many special people here in this Dis family.


----------



## kaysmommie

I'm so sorry for your loss  , I can only  imagine how much pain your family is in right now.  this is just heartwrenching.  You will all be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Twende

Alicia, Your family is in my prayers.  I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your son.  May you and your husband have complete physical recoveries from your accident injuries.  May time, love, and prayers all broken hearts!

Farah thank you for keeping us updated and for taking Mickey to this sweet angel.  We were at the Pop too.


----------



## Ciciwoowoo

My thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## kindakrazy2

Thanks for the update and for going to the viewing for us all Farrah.


----------



## annie1995

Just wanted to stop in and say I'm thinking of you all today, and hope you are continuing to recover without any complications.  I think of you often, your family is always in my prayers. I wish you strength and peace.


----------



## jake&samsmom

There are no words of comfort for a parent who loses a child....but, please know that your DIS "family" is here....to listen...to care....

I wish you good health, strength and, with God's grace - healing.

Jennifer


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I know there are no words, but just wanted to tell you I am praying for God's strength and comfort for you and your family.  You were so blessed by the short time you had with your little guy.


----------



## bsusanmb

Farrah, thank you for the update and for being such a good friend to Alecia.

Alecia, still thinking of you and your family.  I pray that you will heal and the pain of losing Levi will ease with time.  

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## rchampan

Though I don't know you, I wanted you to know that you are in my prayers and I am deeply sorry for your loss.

Renee


----------



## wdwkatie

I am so sorry for your loss, I cannot even imagine!  Your children are just beautiful, I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.  God be with you and give you strength.


----------



## Becky521

I wanted to add my thoughts and sincere sympathy to your family. When our son died 6 years ago it really did help to know others were thinking of us. Take care - I hope you and Matt are physically healed soon. My heart breaks for you 
Becky


----------



## mrsksomeday

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.  I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## disneyluv4

There are no words that can help, but know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vandort

Alicia,
I am so sorry for your loss and I can't imagine the pain that you and your family are going through.  I am praying for you and your family that God will sustain you through this very difficult time.


----------



## noahdove

May you feel the presence of God in this sad time. I don't have enough words to express my sympathy or saddness to you, but I do know you are being held in prayer by many people, people you don't know and most likely will never know. Losing a child is very hard and the gap they leave is irreplacable, but, God gave you Levi for a short time, one filled with many happy and blessed memories. God will give you strength to carry on even when you think you can't take another step or breath. Let God take care of you and rest in His loving and comforting arms..In His name, Marilyn


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

My heart is broken for you.  I will pray for your family.  Please know that we all deeply care for you and your family.


----------



## DisneyMom14

I just found out today when I checked the fridge swap.  I am so sorry for your loss and will be praying for you and your family.  May God bless you with comfort and strength.


----------



## LeeLee2U

I just wanted to let ya'll know that we are still praying for your family.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, I know from experience that the days following a funeral can be a lot harder than those preceding it and just wanted you to know that you and your family are still in my thoughts and prayers and my heart aches for you.

Love and gentle hugs, Linda (Slightly Goofy)


----------



## aksunshine

Hello Everyone!

I cannot put into words what all of your kindness menas to us! Thank you....

Matt and I are holding it together, but we have our moments. The one thing that surprises me is that so many of you or loved ones of yours have also lost babies. I commend you! I don't know how you've managed. Life seems so unfair and unjust to have a baby pulled from their families loving arms.


OK....I better go before I ruin the keyboard.


XOXO


PS- Those of you who sent cards, thank you for those too! Lots of love!


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

Aww, sweeetie! I hope you and Matt are doing better. There have been alot of people on here expressing that if you ever need to talk just contact them- I too was suprised at how many on here have lost precious children. If you need anything Im only a phone call away! XOXOX


----------



## MOMtoZachEvanGrace

I am so so sorry to hear about your loss.  I know you do not know me but you are in my prayers.


----------



## julm26

I just found this thread and wanted to tell you how very sorry I am.  We were at POP the same time you were there. I can just imagine I saw your lovely family in the food court or at a park.   I probably even smiled at those beautiful children.  I am so sorry you lost Levi, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and your accident. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Foxfiregrrl

Alicia, 
    I was so looking forward to meeting you and your family at the GLOW party, but we arrived very late and missed you.  
    I was shocked and very saddened to hear of your loss.    I am so sorry for your loss   
    I pray that you will find strength from all of the kind words here and all your friends here and your friends and family who I'm sure are surrounding you during this time. 

     One suggestion that may help in your healing process down the road when you are ready, is to do a scrapbook just for Levi.  I have a cousin who lost her daughter at one month.  She did two very lovely scrapbooks for her.  She took her time working on them and has said that it helped her a lot with the grieving process.


----------



## aksunshine

I love scrapbooking, and actually, I have had so much going on that I hadn't started Levi's yet, but I plan to. When I get my head on straight.

An update- Although the very mean and rude eye doctor says my eyes won't get better, the family doctor says they will! Good news! Now all the bad news...

MAtt has to have an MRI done of his knee, he has some serious problems.  He still cannot lie down to sleep or even rest for a couple of min., for fear that spinal fluid will start to leak out of his ear again. We both go to the Neurosurgeon today to see how we are doing.

We are all seeking therapy, I just can't seem to deal. 

I hope everyone is well.

Thank you again, all of you for your kindness...


----------



## GraysMom

Alicia, I am so terribly sorry for your tremendous loss.  I wish I could say something to take some of the pain away, but all I can do is give you a  .  Please try and take care of yourself.  I'll be praying for you all.


----------



## bsusanmb

There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of you and your family.  I don't know either how you can deal with this.  I just wanted to let you know that all of your Dis sisters and brothers hold you close and are praying for you and your family.  There are no words, no actions, nothing that anyone can do to make the pain go away.  But just know you are loved.

Susan


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

Hi Honey...Thanks for the PM, sorry I missed you!  Im so sorry to hear about Matt...man I hope they get that streightned out soon. SOOOO glad you had good news regarding your double vision! PLEASE dont hesitate to call me. Dane has the cell most of the time but Im home all the time so call me at home!! XOXOXOX tell Matt and Isabelle I said hello!!


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I just don't know what to say other than I am so sorry and will be praying for you.


----------



## Ashley Kees

God bless you and your family.  I wish I had words that could help the pain.  I know that I don't.  I will light candles for you, your husband, your daughter, and your sweet baby.  Please, try to take comfort from your family, and know that if you even need to talk to anyone, we at the Disboards will be here for you.


----------



## onesadduck

You're still in my prayers . Stay strong through your therapy, you can get through it! Wishing for speedy recoveries!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, honey, you are not supposed to be coping.  It is too big of a loss and shock to cope, right now.  Just feel what you want and need to feel and do not let anyone else tell you what is appropriate or not.  

I have had losses and you never get over them.  It does get easier and the happy memories start to outweigh the sad.  Everyone has their own time table and way of dealing.

It sounds as if the scrapbook idea is right up your alley and will give the whole family something that they can work on  together.  Maybe later on you could post a few pages so that we could get to know Levi a bit better.  

I am so sorry to hear that you and Matt are still having so many physical problems.  I would get a new eye doctor. If you are not comfortable with him he will not do.  Want me to come down and knock him around a bit for you?   

How is your daughter doing?

I have a prayer board next to my desk and you and yours are on it and will remain there as long as need be.  

If you want to talk on the phone just PM me and I will send you my phone number.  I have unlimited calling so I can call you w/o charge if you really want to unload.  I also am a night owl and am available when wiser heads sleep.

Much love and best wishes, Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## TruBlu

I am so very sorry for your loss.  I know that words don't mean much right now, just do what you have to to make it each day.  It will slowly get easier to survive, then eventually you'll start to focus on the good memories instead of the sad ones.  Please just hang on.


----------



## bsusanmb

Linda, You really know how to offer support.  When I think back to all my sleepless nights when my daughter was gone (addiction, but now back after 2 years), knowing that someone would listen in the middle of the night would have been so wonderful.  There were times I just didn't think I could take another minute of the pain, and I am sure Alicia is feeling a lot of that right now.  You are a good soul.

Susan


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

bsusanmb, I have lived long enough to know that most of what is wrong with the world could be helped, if not cured, by just listening to each other.  At the beginning of any tragedy folks listen but they seem to get awfully uninterested sometimes very fast.  

Sometimes a hug does as well.  People are lacking the human touch, literally and figuratively.  

I am the oldest of 8 kids, mother of 3, grandmother of 6, children's advocate and reading teacher and have  heard it all.

I have needed someone to listen to my pain as well.  I am sure that you have been there for others and I hope there are those who are there for you with your pain.  I have never suffered that particular pain but have seen others go through it and it has to be a special kind of agony.

Alicia, you are in my thought and heart this evening and I am hoping that you have a bit more peace in your hearts tonight.  Day by day, step by step.   

SG/Linda


----------



## bellebuzzntink

Alicia,

I am so saddened to hear about your tragedy.  I've been crying my way through all of these postings, and am amazed at the outpouring of love being given to you and your family.  I will keep you in my prayers as you go down a long and hard road that no one should have to face.  Life isn't fair, and it is beyond us to know what God's ultimate plan is.  I pray that you and your family can heal and recover from the loss of your beautiful son.

 , YSIC, Alison


----------



## TwingleMum

Alicia~ I just found this thread today and wanted to express my sympathy. We had a tragic death in our family and something the priest said at the funeral made me think of GOD in a whole different light and I found it extremely comforting I hope you do too.

There was a man who was very religious and was very active in his church. This man's only son died very young. During the lunch at the man's house after the burial the man was thanking people for their gifts of food and comfort. An old church lady (we all know the type) came up to him and told him it was GOD's will that his son died young. Well the man didn't reply just stared out the window. After several moments he walked up to the old lady and said "Madam, I'll have you know GOD'S heart was the first to break for my son"  WOW!!!! GOD was upset for our loss and GOD was hurting for me. This changed me from kinda blaming GOD and HIS WILL to seeing that GOD loved me and my family unconditionally and he would never ever hurt us like this. This lifted such a weight from my heart and allowed me to place some of my hurt, disappointment and anger on GOD shoulders to help me carry rather than feeling at odds with GOD and blaming Him. He was there for me. Really there, And HE felt my loss. I found this very comforting. I'm sorry I'm not very eloquent and I wish I could explain it better and bring you a little of the peace this idea gave me. I hope this helped a little. GOD BLESS you and your family and your little angel, Maureen


----------



## MousekaMaddi

Although we have never met , I have followed from the Dis boutique boards, and Im amazed at how your little Levis beautiful face has stuck with me through these days, I find myself thinking of him and your family so often since I heard of your loss. My deepest sympathies to you all. 

May it be a consolation to you that when I picture your sweetie as I say a prayer for you, Levi is always wearing a smile. We are wishing you peace and beautiful remembrance.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

TwingleMum, I loved your heartfelt AND eloquent post.  As in most things a different point of view changes everything.

Alicia, thinking of you today and  hoping that the day brings you a smile.

SG/Linda


----------



## TwingleMum

SlightlyGoofy said:


> TwingleMum, I loved your heartfelt AND eloquent post.  As in most things a different point of view changes everything.
> 
> SG/Linda



Thanks Linda. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

TwingleMum, kind words are the best to say.  In the event you ever have to swallow your own words, ya know?

Slightly Goofy


----------



## Laxmom

I just found this thread today and want to add my heartfelt sympathies for your loss.  You must allow yourself to grieve - it is part of the healing process- even though it feels that healing will never happen.  Find peace in knowing how your little guy has touched so many hearts.  I will continue to keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## Holly

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet, sweet baby.


----------



## Sunny37

Twinglemum, your post was wonderful--I lost my son in an automobile accident 7 months, 8 days ago and my very own mother told me that it was "God's plan".  That was so hard to hear and my first instinct was to tell her, that I did not like God's plan if that is what he wanted for my baby.

Alicia, my heart breaks for you because I know what you are going through...may you find peace in the days, months, years to come.  I will tell you what another bereaved parent told my husband and me...you will make it~it may not seem that way now, but you will.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Sunny37, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Please forgive your mom and any other person who says anything that wrong to you.  They do not mean to, honestly, in  times gone by folks said such  by rote.  There is really no right thing to say in such a situation as there are no words to make it feel even a tiny bit better.  Folks mean well, even when they do not always do well.  

God, the Father, loves us and wants us to be happy and is sad when we are sad.  Just as we want the best for our children.  Whatever we believe in or whomever it is a comfort at these sorts of times when humans fail.  

 SG/Linda


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

I just found this thread today .. my heart goes out to you and your family. I said a prayer for you that you will find comfort and strength in God. 

Desiree


----------



## born2bird

Dear Winkler Family,

I just found this thread and wanted to extend my deepest sympathy to all of you. There is no greater loss than that which you have suffered. God be with you and guide you through this darkness. 

Alicia, in no way can you be expected to be "coping". Be gentle with yourself, you have so much healing to do both physically and emotionally. 

Kim


----------



## almousefan

Dear Alicia and Family,

I just found this thread tonight and needed to just say you and your family are in my prayers. I do not have any eloquent quotes or words. Just know that people are praying for you and your family.

God Bless You!


----------



## Magic2000

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during these hard times.       

May God bless you.


----------



## LivingtheWDWdream

I just found this thread and I'm so sorry about all that you are going through and the loss of your little angel Levi.   I will pray for you and keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## flowergirl

My heart is broken for you, I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling. But I want you to know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Praying that both of you will have a complete recovery. God bless you.
Julie


----------



## Mommy2Briana

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Your family is in my prayers. May God continue to give you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## design_mom

Just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking of you...


----------



## TrueEeyore

Your family is in my thoughts. I hope you're able to turn to God in this difficult time.


----------



## DisneyMom14

Hi Alicia, I hope your family is recovering well.  I just wanted you to know that I am taking care of the fridge swap as best I can.  I wanted to make sure that you have at least one less thing to think about.  I'm praying for your family and hoping you have a blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Alicia - I know that Thanksgiving will be extra difficult for you this year.  I just wanted you to know that I still think and pray for your family and your healing every day.


----------



## mrsksomeday




----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, we will all be thinking of you and your family tomorrow and hoping that you are able to celebrate the Thanksgiving that I know you have for having had your adorable son for even such a short time as well as the survival of you all.  

I do so hope that you are healing both physically and mentally from the horrible trauma of events and I hope that we can plan a meeting sometime in the Spring when you are feeling better and I am  more able to get out and about.  

Your Hoosier friend, SG/Linda


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

UPDATE
I spoke with Alicia today and she is preparing to have a small dinner at her house on Friday...They are just not ready yet to be around the whole family and all teh small children running around so It will be more of a oersonal Thanksgivivng for them.
    We have been keeping in contact often and today she sounded the best in a while....I still think of her constantly and just wish there was more I could do for her and Matt.
     Matt is starting to drive now...that is a good thing becaus e they wont have to depend on someone else fpr transportation. She said they have visited teh car (in inpound) one time and that was all she could take....no need to see it again.

Alicia honey...I am always thinking of you but tomrrow (Thanksgiving) I will say a special prayer for you and I am Thankful for having you as a wonderful new friend! Hang in there! Im here if you need me!


----------



## Foxfiregrrl

Alicia, 

Just wanted you to know that I'm still thinking of you and your family.  I hope that you will be able to make it through the holidays.  They can be rough without the pain that you are going through.  Try to be kind to yourself and know that this is not a pain that goes away overnight.    

Once you get around to starting that scrapbook let me know.  If I can help in any way I would love to.  

I am sorry to hear that you and Matt are still having so many health problems.  I hope that they will be resolved soon.  I agree with Linda about finding a new eye doctor. 

Bless you and your family during this time.  You'll be in my heart


----------



## annie1995

Alicia and Family,  I just wanted to let you know that you all are still in my prayers.  I think of your family daily, and pray that you all find the strength to get through the up coming holidays. 

Much Love,

~Alicia


----------



## Disneydad99

heath-and-javens-mom said:


> UPDATE
> I spoke with Alicia today and she is preparing to have a small dinner at her house on Friday...They are just not ready yet to be around the whole family and all teh small children running around so It will be more of a oersonal Thanksgivivng for them.
> We have been keeping in contact often and today she sounded the best in a while....I still think of her constantly and just wish there was more I could do for her and Matt.
> Matt is starting to drive now...that is a good thing becaus e they wont have to depend on someone else fpr transportation. She said they have visited teh car (in inpound) one time and that was all she could take....no need to see it again.
> 
> Alicia honey...I am always thinking of you but tomrrow (Thanksgiving) I will say a special prayer for you and I am Thankful for having you as a wonderful new friend! Hang in there! Im here if you need me!



Alicia,

We went only once to see the Van after Karens wreck....& you are right there is no reason to go back!!

As I told you it has been 7 1/2 years since our loss....& it does get easier...althouhg I did not want to here that after we lost Jonathan!!!..

so I say a prayer for your family each day that it does get easier!!!

pat


----------



## mousescrapper

Hi,

I'm a dis friend of DisMom 9761 (Amy) and she has this link in her sig. I've been meaning for quite some time now to come by and just say hi and give my hearfelt sadness in the loss of your baby....

May the healing continue and his memory always stay with you all.

A visitor from heaven 
If only for a while
A gift of love to be returned
We think of you and smile

A visitor from heaven
Accompanied by grace
Reminding of a better love
And a better place

With aching hearts and empty arms
We send you with a name
It hurts so much to let you go
But we're so glad you came
We're glad you came

A visitor from heaven
If only for a day
We thank Him for the time he gave
And now it's time to say
We trust you to the Father's love
And to His tender care
Held in everlastling arms
And we're so glad you're there
We're so glad you're there

With breaking hearts and open hands
We send you with a name
 It hurts so much to let you go
But we're so glad you came
We're so glad you came

"Visitor from Heaven" by Twila Paris


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

That is just perfect.  I was trying to remember a similar poem  the other day and here you are with it.  

Such a lovely bunch of people on here.  

Alicia, keeping in my heart and prayers and hoping that you and Matt are mending at least physically.  

SG/Linda


----------



## 84disney

I just came across this and have shared it with my daughters.  We are heart  broken for your family.  You are in my prayers.  May God the Comforter give you all His grace and comfort at this time.  May you feel His love and grace through the body of Christ as they love and care for you and lift you in prayer.


----------



## SmallWorld71

I, too, just came across this thread and will keep your family in my prayers.  I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## disneyloveNY

I also just came across this thread. My heartfelt sympathy and prayers for you.


----------



## snowbell

I just came across this tread and I wanted to say my thoughts and prayers are with your family right now.  I am so sorry.


----------



## nana2tots

Prayers and


----------



## connie1042

I also lost a child. It has been 16 years, but the ache is always there. It will be a tough Christmas Season for you all. Keep people around you. Family and friends help alot at these times.  Lean on whom ever you need to. They will understand. I also have a friend that lost a child. Every year at Christmas I give her an angel with her daughters name on it. She has her very own tree. It lets them celebrate their lost childs life during the holiday season. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Camno's Mama

Alicia,
You family is my thoughts and my prayers. I know that this time of year must be especially hard for you...take care of yourself and just hold on tight to whatever gets you all through this. 

I will be thinking about all of you this Christmas. My sincerest sympathies...I can only imagine what you're going through. Your little Levi was an absolutely beautiful little boy.


----------



## born2bird

Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers Christmas morning. There are no words to heal the pain and grief that you are experiencing I just hope that you find some comfort in the knowledge that there are so many here that are thinking of you and praying that you find some peace this holiday.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, especially at this most special time of the year, when I know it will be the hardest, I wish you comfort, love and fond memories to lead you into the New Year.

Love, SG/Linda


----------



## annie1995

Alicia and family, Please know that your family is still on our prayers and thoughts daily.  Here is a little poem I found today.  I thought I would share. I hope you are able to find some peace this Christmas.  
~Alicia

Missing You At Christmas

There's a little place within my heart

That is with me every day,

A place where all my thoughts of you

Are softly tucked away.



It is the perfect place

In my grief for me to go,

For, words could not explain

How very much I miss you so.



And now once again

Christmastime has come around,

It's where the sweetest memories

And thoughts of you are found.


----------



## kamgen

It is Christmas night and the guests have all gone home. Here I am on the DIS and found this thread. Why am I on this specific board...to offer thoughts and prayers to those who are missing someone special today. I lost my dad last year and I miss him so much....and even more today. When I saw this thread and the beautiful boy who lost his life, my heart sank and I had to hug my two year old son and tell him I love him. Alicia, I pray for you and your family and hope you find joy in the memories and someday find that even the little time you had was worth it.....I am sad for you and your family and I hope you know that you are in our prayers. I wish I could hug you.


----------



## bellebud

I just found this thread and wanted to offer my prayers to your beautiful family, here and in heaven.  

My mil lost one of her children about 12 years ago (one of her ds's was 18 when he died), and she was just comforting her own sister who just had a loss through her first christmas without her dd who also just died a few months ago.  The main thing my mil was saying was it does get easier... never 'perfect' as it was before, but definitely easier over time.  I wish I could fast-forward for you and your family, to a time you can at least breathe a little easier.  

Many, many people here have offered such beautiful prayers and thoughts... I sincerely hope this helps you and your husband and daughter even a tiny bit.  I hope you find some comfort in all the love that's directed towards your family from all these 'strangers'... people you don't know are crying for you and offering you thoughts, prayers and hugs.  Please remember this when you need it most.  

I wish I could do more for your family!


----------



## Karmel96

I too just found this thread and had to post.  
Although no words can take the pain away, I wanted you to know that my thoughts and prayers are with all of you during this very tragic time.  May God give you the strength you need to get through it.


----------



## danalee

Sending prayers and love to your family 

I hope that all the prayers, thoughts & love from this board help you, if even just a little. God Bless You


----------



## danalee

*


----------



## Eventer98

I also just found this thread...my thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Eventer98

I also just found this thread..my thoughts are with the family.


----------



## chip91

I'm shedding tears for the loss of your sweet angel baby; I'm so very sorry for this terrible tradgedy, may God wrap his loving arms around you and grant you peace in this new year.

Chip


----------



## danielle782001

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby Levi... My heart and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## AnnieDan_Artlover

To me the sad news is something new, as I just found this board, but for you and your family, it must feel like it just happened. It's such a tragic loss, one you can never understand and that is so unfair. 
I'm really happy still to learn you're out of the hospital and that your daughter is OK. It's a reason to go on, and a very good one!

What strikes me is that your little boy got to go to the most magical place on earth and that you all got to spend a wonderful time together as a family before that tragic event.

I'm hoping you find the strengh and have the people around you to help you get through this, 

Sending you good vibes and love,


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you everyone. Your words open my heart to let comfort in.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

AK, you know you are not forgotten and will always be in our hearts and thoughts.  Just trying to give you the space you need but if you need something more just let us know.  

SG/Linda


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks, Linda.


----------



## minmate

My prayers are with you too. As a mother, my heart aches for you - only I can't begin to imagine your hurt, so all I can do is pray that you find strength, comfort, peace and a way to feel joy with your husband and precious daughter, and the memories you have of precious Levi.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

AK, you are welcome.  Just wish I could do something concrete to ease even a tiny bit of your pain.  SG/Linda


----------



## Trish Bessette

My heart aches for you and I don't even know you.  Prayers to you and your family that each day you are watched over and protected.  God had other plans for your sweet baby boy and I know he is also watching over you.  I am here for you.


----------



## NicoleDisneyFan

Prayers to your family to try and go on someway. I couldnt imagine what you are going through but know that your child is going to always be with you. The human form is gone but the sole of a child will remain forever. Your son looks like a angel. I am happy that you had the special disney time and cherish that each time you feel sad and look how happy your children were and if your dd is sad to show her how happy the two of them looked together. I am sorry that someone could take a life and change a family forever because of not obeying the law with a stop light. I really couldnt imagine. Hug your dd tight and tell her how much it means to you that she is still with the both of you. If you need anything please let me know. We are strangers but we are both mothers.


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you.


----------



## nana2tots

AK
 My Heart goes out to you.


----------



## aksunshine

Awww... Tanya, you are awesome!!!!


----------



## Tanya90210

aksunshine said:


> Awww... Tanya, you are awesome!!!!


No need for thanks... you deserve it! and besides... u are wone of my "girls" ask farrah... I spoil my "girls"


----------



## bsusanmb

VOTED!  Thanks for the message!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I have all my photo albums near the front door because if a disaster happens that is what I plan to save, after the people.  You can replace anything else.  

I am so happy that you have so many precious pictures, happy memories and that you are sharing them with all of us.  

I plan to vote when I get the link.  

 Linda/SG


----------



## MouseTriper

Dear Alicia,

You don't know me but I read your TR a few days ago and have not been able to get your family out of my mind. I am so so very sorry for the loss of your sweet baby boy. I know there are no words that can take your pain and heartache away but I just had to tell you that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Levi was a beautiful baby boy who definitely looked like he truly enjoyed Walt Disney World. I love all the pictures you took. I am sure you treasure each and every one. I am so happy you have all those memories! 

Again, I just want to say how very sorry I am for your tragic loss. We are praying for all you. God Bless you!!!


----------



## eowensby

Alicia, I just came across your trip report. My heart is aching for you and Matt and Isabelle. Levi looks so much like my son who is just a few months younger than your sweet angel. I have cried my eyes out reading and seeing pictures of your precious family.  I can't even begin to imagine the feelings  and emotions you and your family go through on a daily basis. But I do know that God is a loving and comforting God. Even when we question Him and try to escape Him, He's always there with his arms outstretched waiting for us.  I pray that you will feel His arms around you today and every day.  Know that you and your family are being lifted up in prayer. 
Elizabeth Owensby


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you Elizabeth and everyone who has been praying for us. Levi's birthday was Mother's Day and, somehow, I survived.


----------



## Tanya90210

aksunshine said:


> Thank you Elizabeth and everyone who has been praying for us. Levi's birthday was Mother's Day and, somehow, I survived.


            
Lots of hugs to you girl... you have my # if you ever need to use it feel free!


----------



## annie1995

aksunshine said:


> Thank you Elizabeth and everyone who has been praying for us. Levi's birthday was Mother's Day and, somehow, I survived.




Oh sweetie, I didn't realize what day Levi's birthday was .  Your beautiful family continues to be in my prayers, and are never far from my thoughts.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Alicia, sweetie, I cannot imagine what a bittersweet day Mother's Day had to have been for you.  You are so strong and such a loving mom.  I know that is what keeps you going.  

I am sending you this hug until I can give you one in person.   

SG/Linda


----------



## aksunshine

Thank girls! I need all of the hugs and prayers I can get right now.


----------



## MouseTriper

Here is a BIG HUG for you Alicia!!!  I continue to pray for you and your family.  You will always be my prayers!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Thank you Elizabeth and everyone who has been praying for us. Levi's birthday was Mother's Day and, somehow, I survived.



Continued prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks girls1


----------



## disney-inspired

heath-and-javens-mom said:


> I am starting this thread for a DIS friend of mine(AKsunshine-Alicia), She and her family were in a car accident on October 9th and sadley there 16 month old son, Levi, was tradgicly killed. Her and her husband are both still in the hospital suffering from head injuries. They had just returned from Disney world the week prior..Where I had the oppertunity to meet and talk with them at a DIS meet at POP, a GLOW party. They are a wonderful family and I am happy to report that there 5 year old daughter only substaned minor injuries.  I pray that they fully recover from there injuries and can find the strength to go on after loosing such a precious baby. Please share your thoughts and prayers here on this thread......If you have already left a message for The winkler family in my TR, or her Tr please copy and paste it here.
> 
> Here is a picture of sweet baby Levi, with his sister Isabelle~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the artical I found online regarding the tradgic accident....allthough it says the parents were released from the hospital, they have since then been reattmited at a different hospital......
> 
> BOY DIES AFTER ACCIDENT
> October 09, 2007 - The 16 month old boy involved in an accident Sunday afternoon in Jasper has died. Jasper Police tell WITZ News, Levi Winkler died shortly after 10am Monday at Kosair Children's Hospital. He suffered injuries in a two vehicle accident at State Road 56 and St. Charles Street. His mother, Alicia, 26, and his father, Matthew, 27, suffered injuries and were first taken to Memorial Hospital then LifeFlighted to University Hospital in Louisville. U of L Hospital officials tell WITZ News Alicia and Matthew Winkler were discharged from the hospital this (Tuesday) morning. Isabella Winkler, 5, suffered only minor injuries. Adam Beier, 18, of Jasper ran the red light at State Road 56 and St. Charles and collided with the driver's side of Winkler's vehicle. Beier suffered a leg injury and was also charged with Disregarding an automatic traffic signal.



I'm praying for your friend's family. What a tragic loss to lose a child. It's the unnatural order of life. Beier has a lot to answer for!


----------



## aksunshine

disney-inspired said:


> I'm praying for your friend's family. What a tragic loss to lose a child. It's the unnatural order of life. Beier has a lot to answer for!



Thank you! We are still needing all of the prayer we can get. We ache daily for our Levi. The kid who hit us can't possibly understand how he has hurt us. And I can't agree more. 



Why don't you come visit me on my PTR!


----------



## MousekaMaddi

thinking of u all and keeping you in our prayers and thoughts


----------



## aksunshine

We still need them, thank you.


----------



## MouseTriper

I pray for you guys everyday sweetie!!!!  Thanks for the calls today!!!!!

 HUGS TO Ya!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

I know you do, Beth!

Love you too!


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

I am thinking of you today (and Levi) as I know your having a bad day. Please dont hesitate to call me if you need to.

Love you babe!!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Farrah. It was a bit rough this morning. I found out some things I didn't know. I'll call you later.


----------



## annie1995

Alicia, I just wanted you to know that your family is still in our prayers.  

If you ever need anything, you have my number.  Holding you tight hun


----------



## pooch

thinking more often of you and your family as the Sept trip gets closer.  Know that you all are still in my prayers and hope to see you on the 5th.

Gail


----------



## aksunshine

thanks Alicia and gail. I am having some real anger and sadness problems today. It has been a highly challenging day, to say the least.


----------



## aries1980

Hi Hun... I am so sorry for your loss I just heard after being not on here for so long. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.  After meeting all you at the glow party last year, you are the sweetest family.  If you need anything at all please dont hesitate to PM me.  I too understand the loss of a little one, so if I can be of any help or comfort just find me.


----------

